# Looking for work Fulda area



## wayne&tiffy (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Guys and Girls,
I'm new to the forum so hello to you all. My wife is German i am English, i was in Germany for 5 years up until July last year with the British Army. After living back iin the UK we have both decided we want to return to Germany to live and work. We can stay with her family to start off with. 

I am looking for work that is English speaking until i learn German, i know i should have learnt it before but busy life and other commitments got in the way. I don't have any qualifications so to speak but i can drive HGV's, drive Forklift Trucks (and instruct people) and use a lorry loader (and instruct people) i have also done my PTLLS level 3.

Any ideas??


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

For an idea of the training required to drive a fork lift in Germany, Google "gabelstaplerfahrer klaus".

(No, this is not especially helpful advice, but it is funny.)


----------



## wayne&tiffy (Mar 20, 2014)

lol that is funny nononymous i can already drive a fork lift but not as good as that guy


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Seriously though, we did have a similar thread a couple of years ago. Similar circumstances to you. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/99120-leaving-army.html
Is the British Army only teaching HGV driving these days?!


----------



## wayne&tiffy (Mar 20, 2014)

No but being in the infantry its one of the few qualifications you can walk away with that transfers immediately ro civilian life. I might be able to do my National / International CPC course before we move across and look for work as a Transport Manager. Although i have experience at this i currently dont have the qualifications. I am also working as a Transport Compliance Auditor but again without any qualifications grrrrr


----------



## wayne&tiffy (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone know of anything?


----------

